# A l'étranger : multiprise sur adaptateur universel = ok ?



## Deleted member 111510 (29 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai une question technique très simple, pour s'y ceux qui connaissent en électricité :
peut-on brancher une multiprise sur un adaptateur secteur universel ?

Je pars à l'étranger et j'emmène avec moi mon ordi + gros dd externe + clavier-maître + etc
Chez moi je branche tout ça sur une multiprise, mais vais-je pouvoir brancher celle-ci sur un adaptateur universel ou bien est-ce techniquement incompatible ?

J'imagine que ça ne pose pas de problème mais je dois en être certain avant mon départ.
Pour info voici le modèle d'adaptateur que je songe acquérir :
http://www.watt-and-co.fr/Voyage/Vente.php?ID=969&IMG=3#img


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un truc approchant que j'ai utilisé au Us, donc en 110V.
Pas de soucis avec une multi-prise derrière.
En revanche, sois sûr que tes appareils sachent utiliser une tension différente si c'est le cas où tu vas.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (29 Juillet 2011)

Dans le pays où je me rends la différence de voltage est vraiment minime :
10V de plus seulement par rapport à la France : 230 au lieu de 220.
D'après vous est-ce que les normes françaises s'étendent à du 230 minimum ?


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2011)

C'est du 230V en France aussi depuis un moment
Un récapitulatif ICI


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (29 Juillet 2011)

merci pour ce lien, la liste est très précise


----------

